

Log your mobile carrier dropped calls at dropcallcount.com - strooltz
http://www.dropcallcount.com/

======
mahmud
People should avoid the services of "cricKet": <http://www.mycricket.com/>

I am gonna be in the U.S. for only 6 weeks and decided to get a temporary
phone service. I used it for 24 hours, made about a dozen calls and could hear
nothing. Can't receive calls either. I can honestly say, this is not a phone
service: a bell that chimes when you have an incoming call.

------
ireadzalot
It would be nice if it allowed to post where/what city the calls got dropped?

I live in the Midwest and so far AT&T's service has been not too shabby.

Not all of us live in NY/SF area.And it seems like those two cities makes up
most of the raucous bunch complaining about dropped calls.

~~~
studer
Isn't that what the "Zip Code" field is all about?

------
boredguy8
Dropped calls still regularly happen for people? I'm driving and on the phone
fairly regularly and the last time I had a dropped call was when I went from
the mall to the parking garage via the elevator two or three months ago.

~~~
pixelbath
For me, but only in specific areas at certain times of day. I'm guessing it's
a location with only one tower in the vicinity, because it happens when a
particular intersection near my workplace piles up with cars during rush hour.

My work location also causes my battery to drain almost twice as fast.

I'm in the dense suburbs with plenty of medium-sized businesses, and a few
large business branches (FedEx has a warehoure house 2 blocks from here, and
Enterprise admin offices are nearby), so I'm not in the sticks or anything,
but also not the city proper.

------
alttab
Also known as: www.attsucks.com

My text and voice fail so regularly I wonder why I even carry my phone
anymore.

------
jikemaffey
drives me nuts!

